# ArtNet Viewer for Mac OS



## lightingapps.de (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey everybody,

I programmed an ArtNet Viewer that is lightweight, easy to use and available for OS X, Windows and Linux.

It does not require any installation. Currently, it can only show what kind of ArtNet package is coming in on the net, and which kind of packet this is. Also, it shows which universes are being transmit and with how many channels, and it shows the values for each universe.

Some more updates follow shortly!

In order to access the downloads, you have to donate what you think my software is worth and create a user account while doing to. Your donation will then be linked to your account and you can download any software I have done yet, and I will do in the future, as well as any updates.
I had to take this step since my licensing costs for the tools I use grow every year, and I do not earn any serious money with my software creating skills which could cover it.

http://lightingapps.de/software/artnetviewer


kind regards,

Denis Hessberger


----------



## microstar (Feb 4, 2014)

Is there a simple DMX viewer for Mac OS X? Does it use the Enttec USB/DMX Pro box?


----------



## lightingapps.de (Feb 9, 2014)

microstar said:


> Is there a simple DMX viewer for Mac OS X? Does it use the Enttec USB/DMX Pro box?


Hi,

sorry for the late reply, I've been out on a show and for some reason did not receive a notification email about a new reply 

It does not support the Enttec USB/DMX Pro since it s a pure ArtNet viewer. I will, however, look into the Enttec box's specs and see what I can do... It will then be a seperate app.

Cheers,
Denis


----------



## microstar (Feb 9, 2014)

Great. Thanks for looking into it!


----------



## lightingapps.de (Feb 10, 2014)

microstar said:


> Great. Thanks for looking into it!


I did, seems quite easy, but I do not have a DMX Pro here, so If I do develop something I can not test it.

Other than that, I just released an update today.


----------



## lightingapps.de (Feb 22, 2014)

The ArtNet Viewer is now available in the Mac App Store
Mac App Store - ArtNet Viewer


----------

